# PopUp in gleicher View anzeigen



## vik0809 (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

Wie ist es möglich ein PopUp in der gleichen View anzeigen zu lassen? Das PopUp wird bei mir zwar angezeigt aber in einer neuen View. 

Beim Klick auf einen Button führe ich folgendes aus: 

```
intent = new Intent(this, DialogsActivity.class);
startActivity(intent);
```

in der DialogsActivity.class sieht die onCreate Methode folgendermaßen aus:

```
@Override
	public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
               super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
               View view = findViewById(R.id.add_button);
               openDialog(view);
}
```

...und die openDialog Methode: 

```
public void openDialog(final View view) {
			
			builder = new Builder(this);
                        builder.setTitle(
					getResources().getString(R.string.popUp))
					.setIcon(
							getResources().getDrawable(
									android.R.drawable.ic_dialog_alert))
					.setMessage(
							getResources().getString(
									R.string.name))
					
					
					.setPositiveButton("OK", null)
					.setNegativeButton("Abbrechen", null);
			
			builder.show();
			
			
		}
	}
```

Vielen Dank im voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## dzim (27. Mai 2014)

Bahnhof...


----------

